# How do you get rid of "beaver tail"?



## Alleycat Matt (Aug 14, 2011)

How do you get rid of a bunch of dreads that have stuck together and formed one huge dread, or a very thick series of matts in your hair? Would I be able to rip them apart and reform them back into dreads?


----------



## bryanpaul (Aug 14, 2011)

hahaha...... i had this problem once... one dude referred to it as a "homebum helmet"...... had to chop that shit off


----------



## harrison (Aug 14, 2011)

i only have about 5 dreads but when they stick together, i just rip them apart. but i guess it would kind of depend on how big they are and also how matted they are together. but really dude, i would just go with it, i havent seen a good paddle dread in a while.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol. I'm glad this is an actual question someone asked. Funny as it is, you can get a straight razor and have a friend help toy split them straight down into however individual dreaded you want.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 14, 2011)

Not toy, to* lol


----------

